# Welcome DFWAC members!



## MiamiAG

Welcome to APC folks! Thanks for supporting us.


----------



## jerseyjay

Although NJ resident, I'm also DFW member. Great club with awesome members :idea:


----------



## tsunami

Wow. I am also a member of the Dallas-Ft. Worth Aquatic Plant Club. This was quite unexpected!

Carlos


----------



## JLudwig

Hmmm... is this open to the public? I'm also wondering how the bylaws were worked out, for example, as a member we're not allowed to sell plants to other members, they must be for trade or free, how will that work here? Anyhow, glad to see some movement toward a central board, if we could get Bailin's gang, GWAPA and the SF folks on there that would be great...

Jeff


----------



## dennis

well, not to diverge fromt he topic, but Bailin's new gang is here, about half of us are members and posters. If there is going to be a consensus of the various groups to work together for hte greater good, I am all for that and maybe we should all talk at our seperate meetings and then post back about it. A new thread could be started and I can always be reached via PM or email.

also, Welcome DFWAPC!


----------



## MiamiAG

This forum can be open to the public or just for members. Please let me know how you would like to run it.


----------



## dennis

Opps, sorry. I did not realize we were in this part of the forum. I am not a member of DFWAPC i just wanted to welcome them to APC and suggest that all the plant clubs might benifit frm occasional communication amongst themselves. 

Welcome!


----------



## Ricky Cain

It's simple, don't put plants up for sale unless you're willing to give some of it to a DFWAPC should they inquire about it. The best way to avoid this scenario is by doing what nearly all of us do anyway, post to our DFWAPC email list first then sell here. Bailin, you can jump in here since you wrote or stole the by-laws. 

Ricky



JLudwig said:


> Hmmm... is this open to the public? I'm also wondering how the bylaws were worked out, for example, as a member we're not allowed to sell plants to other members


----------



## niko

Art_Giacosa said:


> This forum can be open to the public or just for members. Please let me know how you would like to run it.


Art,

I personally think that "open to the public" is the way to go. Folk that come to APC and live in the Dallas/Forth Worth area may find us that way.

--Nikolay


----------



## pineapple

I'm a member but not anywhere near DFW.

The gallery is nice, some of the email discussions are interesting too.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Texex94

Hi Folks,

Art, I want to thank you personally for doing so much for this aspect of the hobby by providing a great site for planted tank enthusiasts to interact. I hope to be a little more active in the near future with work finally starting to wind down.

Time for me to weigh in on this topic. I'm excited that we're finally working toward a central location for plant clubs to be involved and to interact. Although I'm a huge proponent of the AGA, I feel like the members are detached from each other and have a difficult time interacting. A webforum such as this would have been very beneficial to the growth of the AGA, but I just don't see it happening in the near future. So, these forums, in particular the APC are an excellent alternative for places for people to meet and discuss planted tank topics.

Now, at the risk of sounding presumptious, I'd like to remind members of the DFWAPC that there are no "for sale" topics to be posted in this particular area. I would like to extend the by-laws to this area with Art's blessings of course. If you want to sell things, there is a for sale section in this particular forum and is the appropriate place to do that. Does that sound reasonable?

Anyways, I hope that this gives us a place to interact with each other and other clubs as well and I plan on doing as much as I can to help make that possible.

Bailin Shaw
Executive Member
DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi Bailin,

It´s my pleasure, really.

This is your forum so please apply your bylaws to it.


----------



## Ricky Cain

Just a reminder, Bailin started the DFWAPC and he is involved in another start-up club which means he will be back in Texas within a year.


----------



## JLudwig

Hmm... has anyone spoken to Ghazanfar/Rick about an offical GWAPA forum over here? We really need to build up in one place, its a really really sad thing that the community is so broken up... the exposure alone we like... 

*sappy music starts playing*

we need to unite the plant nerds... I mean I know there are some folks near me into plants, its by chance they find our yahoo group, since I only have time for one board...

Jeff


----------



## Ben Belton

JLudwig said:


> Hmm... has anyone spoken to Ghazanfar/Rick about an offical GWAPA forum over here? We really need to build up in one place, its a really really sad thing that the community is so broken up... the exposure alone we like...
> 
> *sappy music starts playing*
> 
> we need to unite the plant nerds... I mean I know there are some folks near me into plants, its by chance they find our yahoo group, since I only have time for one board...
> 
> Jeff


Several of us (including you) have been talking about this for over a year now. It was a big topic when we were in Houston back in May. Aquatic Plant Central does the best job of it and I like it. I think people will all get together eventually. I'm willing to help get everyone togehter.

It's Ghazanfar's turn to comment


----------



## tsunami

Sorry to hijack the thread a little, but I am already discussing with CAGA (Chicago Aquatic Gardeners Assoc.) to see if they could have an official forum here as well. I think it is a tremendous idea and a way for all of us to start congealing/have one meeting place to share ideas, thoughts, etc.

Carlos


----------



## gnatster

> has anyone spoken to Ghazanfar/Rick about an offical GWAPA forum over here?


GWAPA's next meeting is Dec 18, we'll be sure to bring it up for discussion.


----------



## quietgamer

Ha, this is where people go and no message from club for days.


----------



## Ricky Cain

The point of your post would be?


----------



## timindallas

*On board*

Just a note to let everyone know, I'm finally on board at Aqautic Plant Central.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## niko

Hey Tim!

--Nikolay


----------

